# Monte Carlo turning yellow/transparent



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi vincel892,

I just checked the water analysis for Toronto, you have about a 4.0 - 5.0 dKH which isn't that high. Your are correct, you should have sufficient Ca and Mg with your levels being approximately 34ppm for Ca and 8.7ppm for Mg. Are you doing your weekly 50% water changes?


----------



## vincel892 (Jun 20, 2014)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi vincel892,
> 
> I just checked the water analysis for Toronto, you have about a 4.0 - 5.0 dKH which isn't that high. Your are correct, you should have sufficient Ca and Mg with your levels being approximately 34ppm for Ca and 8.7ppm for Mg. Are you doing your weekly 50% water changes?


Hey.
Thanks for the reply. I am doing my 50% water changes weekly. Not sure what it could be. The only thing i really changed was increase the flow in my tank by adding 2 hydor koralia 2's.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi vincel892,

Adding additional circulation shouldn't cause an issue; have you rechecked your CO2ppm since you increased circulation? Increased circulation can increase the exchange of gasses at the surface and your CO2 level may have dropped if it has then bring it back up.

You should have sufficient nitrates with 20-40ppm; what are you using for your trace elements and how much are you dosing? What is the tank size?


----------



## vincel892 (Jun 20, 2014)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi vincel892,
> 
> Adding additional circulation shouldn't cause an issue; have you rechecked your CO2ppm since you increased circulation? Increased circulation can increase the exchange of gasses at the surface and your CO2 level may have dropped if it has then bring it back up.
> 
> You should have sufficient nitrates with 20-40ppm; what are you using for your trace elements and how much are you dosing? What is the tank size?


This is the composition of my trace mix. I am dosing 1.34g every other day. 

EDTA Chelated:
Iron 5%
Manganese 2%
Zinc 0.4%
Copper 0.1%

DPTA Chelated:
Iron 2%
Boron 1.3%
Molybdenum 0.06%


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi vincel892,

What size of tank so I can compute the PPM?


----------



## vincel892 (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh it's 200 gallon. Sorry about that 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

vincel892 said:


> Oh it's 200 gallon. Sorry about that
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


Hi vincel892,

The combination of micronutrients you are dosing is roughly equivalent in percentages to the ingredients in Plantex Nutritrace (CSM). The CSM+B we use here in the U.S. has boron (+B ) added by the sellers. The boron in you micronutrient mix is a little light but should be alright. 

It looks like you total dosage of iron (Fe) is about 0.36 ppm per week. Tom Barr typically doses 1.0 ppm 3 times a week / 3.0 ppm total (not 0.1 three times per week) of Fe so it appears the iron may be the deficiency (assuming the test kit for nitrates is correct at 20 ppm - 40 ppm.) I would start by doubling the amount of micro-nutrients you are adding and if you see improvement you can increase it further if necessary. Also double check your CO2 ppm.

Just curious what part of Canada you are in? Are you a Wet Coaster?


----------



## vincel892 (Jun 20, 2014)

That's for all the advice. I will give this a try. CO2 seems fine though. I test it with a pH meter and detect more than a 1 pH drop before and after co2 has been on for 1 hour. I might also try calibrating my test kits using standard solutions. 
And I'm actually Ontario. 

Just a question though. Would doubling the micro have any harmful effects in terms of toxicity ?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

vincel892 said:


> That's for all the advice. I will give this a try. CO2 seems fine though. I test it with a pH meter and detect more than a 1 pH drop before and after co2 has been on for 1 hour. I might also try calibrating my test kits using standard solutions.
> And I'm actually Ontario.
> 
> Just a question though. Would doubling the micro have any harmful effects in terms of toxicity ?


Hi vincel892,

I've been to Toronto a few times, a very nice city (except in the winter).

As I said Tom Barr doses typically does 0.9 ppm 3 times a week for a total of 2.7ppm and he has not complained of toxicity; your double dose is only 0.72 ppm so you are far, far under that.


----------



## vincel892 (Jun 20, 2014)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi vincel892,
> 
> I've been to Toronto a few times, a very nice city (except in the winter).
> 
> As I said Tom Barr doses typically does 0.9 ppm 3 times a week for a total of 2.7ppm and he has not complained of toxicity; your double dose is only 0.72 ppm so you are far, far under that.


Okay I understand. But in terms of doubling the other micros as well ? Would that be okay ?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

vincel892 said:


> Okay I understand. But in terms of doubling the other micros as well ? Would that be okay ?


Hi vincel892,

You should have no issues with the other micros.


----------



## vincel892 (Jun 20, 2014)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi vincel892,
> 
> You should have no issues with the other micros.


Thats great. I will give this ago. Thanks for your advice


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Just as a thought; I purposely do not add boron to (this exact) trace mix, just in case people want to add it themselves


----------

